# LOOKING FOR WORK F550 9 1/2 ft V PLOW



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am looking for commercial plowing by the hr. I have a 2003 Ford F 550 with a 9 1/2 ft V plow and a triton V10 well maintained. I will go anywhere in the states where there is enough work. insurance is not a problem. I am very reliable and available to be oncall 24/7 all holidays all hours. a second truck and experianced shovelers are also possible.
Call me anytime cell# 1-603-296-7250 Tom


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

A big storm is on the way. Somebody must need another truck to help push some snow around. I live in New Hampshire and am willing to travel.


----------

